# RR: 79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"



## Trout

*1.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)










2.	E. Fischer, Furtwängler (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)










3.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1969)










4.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)










5.	Michelangeli, Giulini (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1979)










6.	Arrau, C. Davis (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1984)










7.	Perahia, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1988)










8.	Gilels, Ludwig (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










9.	Kempff, Leitner (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










10.	Serkin, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)
2.	E. Fischer, Furtwängler (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1951)
3.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1969)
4.	Pollini, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978)
5.	Michelangeli, Giulini (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1979)
6.	Arrau, C. Davis (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1984)
7.	Perahia, Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1988)
8.	Gilels, Ludwig (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
9.	Kempff, Leitner (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
10.	Serkin, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

